# Beretta model 71



## campfire9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Just found this forum and hope someone will be able to solve my problem.

I have Beretta model 71 that I purchased in 1961 and has been in a brown paper bag ever since purchase. I actually purchased it for my wife because I was then in the Navy and wasn't always around. She never liked nor wanted a gun as to why it was in a brown paper bag for 52 years.

I finally decided to get up from my very comfortable Lay-z-Boy and do a little shooting at a nearby indoor range. I started cleaning and oiling the gun and holding the gun in my left hand and rotating the slide lock counter-clockwise and was able to release the slide. After cleaning and oiling the gun I put the slide back on but can't get the slide lock to rotate clockwise in order to hold the slide and I can't figure out whats wrong.

Obviously I'm not what you would call a real gun person but years age when I grew up on our ranch I did do some shooting.
Thanks in advance for any advise.

Regards,

Corky


----------



## tired (Oct 3, 2012)

These are nice guns, the manual is available on line. Holding the gun in your left hand butt towards you, pull back the side about one inch there is cut out so you can move the lever. If you can not try pressing on the front of the barrel to seat it, it can be tight on low round count guns. Good luck hope it helps Mark


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, I'm green with envy. Can't imagine me being able to keep a gun like that in a paper bag for all those years. Good luck with reassembly.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Try giving the muzzle a light "bump" with a wood, rawhide or plastic mallet.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You've got a special gun there -

It has a great history as a Mossad used gun -

Here a fun read article on it & it's brother the Model 71

Tactical Life Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

Here's my Model 70 S










And my model 71










I love both my 70 & 71-

I agree with "tired" above - if that doesn't work - take it to any gun store- they should put it back for you for free.

:smt1099


----------



## campfire9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and help. Hurryin Hoosier, I can't believe that was all it took to relocate the slide lock. I just gave the muzzle a very light bump with the palm of my hand and was then able to move the slide lock. 

Thanks so much.

Corky


----------



## Marauder (Jul 1, 2014)

Good evening, gentlemen, I'm a new poster but have been a Beretta Model 71 owner for many years. My only issue is that it has the short barrel, and I've been looking for a longer one for some time. Any of you have any info as to where I might find one?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Try Numrich eGunPartsCorp. https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/Beretta-33152/AutoPistols-35387/71-34813.htm Looks like no barrels right now but keep trying them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marauder (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link, Scorpion8; I've been checking it from time to time but still no luck. Will keep trying.
Thanks for the welcome, berettatoter. I've been kind of out of pocket the past few months, busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest. :buttkick: But I'll be in and out more regularly now.


----------

